# Replacing Memory - 256MB DDR 266, CL2



## Steveski (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife has an older Dell E-Series computer at work with the following Ram....Infineon Brand 32X64 SDRAM, PC2100U, 256MB DDR 266 CL2. All the previous information if from sticker on the memory chip. She needs more memory and being there are only two memory slots in the E-Series machine, I was going to replace it with the following ...... Kingston Technology - 1GB PC2700 DDR DIMM Memory KVR333/1GR 184-pin. See it at http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat01169&id=1093468581193

Easy to get since its at Best Buy but is it compatible? Can I replace with DDR2? Would that be better? I am assuming older DDR was also 184 pin but am not sure. I do know newer memory is 240-pin.

Thanks!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you can only use memory that your motherboard will accept, and it usually will use either ddr or ddr2, not both.
You may still be able to upgrade, to PC2700 DDR e.g.
You can use a memory configurator to find out which modules are compatible with your board. (You will need to know the computer model name/number.)
These are available at Corsair, Crucial, Kingston etc websites and sites which specialise in memory.
Avoid unbranded memory.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Steve and Welcome to TSF.

Just echo what HD777 said your, board will only accept 184 pin DDR. If you post the model # (Dell-E2000, etc)and service tag # off the sticker on the back or side of the tower, then we can give you a better reply as to exactly what the board will accept.

Thanks, 

Matt


----------

